# Michigan predator hunters



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all, I live in Southern Michigan. I have been coyote hunting for about three years now without a kill. I love going out and hunting them. The part I like the most is when they respond to the calls and you can hear them getting closer. My friend and I sit and call. Most of the people around this area use dogs when hunting them. Anyway, I was wondering if my friend and I could tag along on a hunt and maybe see what we are doing wrong. We have called them close in the middle of the night, but I have yet to see one. Only the yote tracks in the snow (walking through our tracks where we walked into the spot.) We have tried calling them at dawn and haven't had a response yet. Any suggestions????? Thank you.


----------

